# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکلی هنگام ثبت نام لطفا کمک کنید

## alirezakhaki

سلام  بچه ها یه استرسی گرفتم سر یه موضوع شاید بیخود هنگام ثبت نام کنکور . من پارسال فارغ التحصیل شدم پیش دانشگاهی امسال مجددا میخام کنکور بدم پایین ورقه ثبت نام تو اخرین مرحله یه تیک زده بود در مورد اینکه من پارسال شرکت کردم کنکور 94  و این بنده خدا تیک نزد این گزینه رو چن بار بهش گفتم من شرکت کردم یه وقت پاس نشه برامون گفت نه تیکم نزد !!! الان موردی نداره  برام ؟

----------


## aktft

با سلام
باید میزدید دیگه! الآن هم میتونید بزنید تیکش رو استرس الکی نگیرید! یک کلیک میخواد با یک پرینت همین!

----------


## alirezakhaki

خب فردا صبح تیکشو بزنم مورد نداره که
؟
 حیوون احمق 5 بار تکرار کردم تیکو بزن نزد !!! میگفت موردی نداره

----------

